# Looking for spring steel probe?



## postbottle47 (May 22, 2012)

I've been digging bottle dumps for 16 years now but I've never dug a privy before. I just got permission to dig two houses 1850 and 1813. Looking to find a decent spring steel probe. 4 foot  and good tip. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Making-probes-again%25%25%25%25%25%25/m-510535/tm.htm


----------



## mf150 (May 22, 2012)

Heard these are good, too:
 http://www.oldwestbottles.com/Cool_Tools.php


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  postbottle47
> 
> I've been digging bottle dumps for 16 years now but I've never dug a privy before. I just got permission to dig two houses 1850 and 1813. Looking to find a decent spring steel probe. 4 foot  and good tip. Any ideas appreciated.


 

 We make our own from spring steel from large car trunks. But if you don't have access to a welding machine forget it. You would be better off buying one.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mf150
> 
> Heard these are good, too:
> http://www.oldwestbottles.com/Cool_Tools.php


 I use his probes and they are very good.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 None better.


----------



## maxbitters (May 23, 2012)

Trunk rods make good probes if you can find them but your limited on the best diameter, length & strength and you better find a good welder. We use only the highest quality new materials available and build what we and many others believe is the best probe available. Check-em out hear at: http://www.oldwestbottles.com/Cool_Tools.php[/align]


----------



## historyhunter (May 23, 2012)

MAXbitters!

 Just ordered a 4 footer today. My first one I am very excited to receive it!!! Lining up some permissions soon I hope.


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

What part of the "car trunks" are being used, I gotta be missing something here???[:-]


----------



## mindmaster (May 24, 2012)

The older car trunk springs were long spring steel rods . That is what I have seen used. Hope that helps.


----------



## appliedlips (May 24, 2012)

Im with the others, if you are going to buy one go to the above link of maxbitters. All probes are not equal and his are exceptional!


----------

